# Huntings again!



## bilbur (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi anyone outthere got a photo of Huntings coastal tanker, the Redefield,it was a Norweigen built,1940,taken over by the germans,then us after the war.I would be grateful.
Bilbur


----------



## stan 10 (Feb 20, 2009)

i have a photo of redefield email [email protected]


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Go to http://www.photoship.co.uk where there is a photo of the tanker. 
"Old ship picture gallery" "R" Page 3.


----------

